# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ամենաէկզոտիկ կերակուրը

## Մականուն

Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ նշել ձեր փորձած *ամենաէկզոտիկ կերակրատեսակը*:

Ես կսկսեմ:
Արջի մսից համբուրգեր:

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն ասեմ, ոչ միայն կերակուրի բաղադրությունը այլ նաև պատրաստման եղանակը 4 հոգու համար: Կես կիլոգրամ ծիրանի ջեմը դնում են սառնարան +4,5 աստիճանում, հետո 4 հատ միջին չափի կարտոֆիլը մանր կտրտում ենք քառակուսիկներով, աղ անում ու թողնում մի կողմ (հետո պետք է գալու): 1 հատ անանսը լրիվ մաքրում ու կտրտում ենք շերտ-շերտ: անհրաժեշտ է պիցայի խմոր, կարելի է նաև գնել, բայց որ հաստ չլինի, վրան քսում ենք կարգ ու կլոր-կլոր կտրտած կարմիր բիբարն ու պոմիդորը, վրան ավելացնում ենք արդեն սառած ջեմը ու շերտ-ժերտ շարում անանասը, վրան լցնում ենք մայոնեզ ու զարդարում կանաչիով ու զեյթունով, կերակուրը պատրաստ է, կարող եք դեն շպրտել, հետո էն մի կողմ դրված կարտոֆիլը ֆրի սարքել ու ուտել , բարի ախորժակ! :Hands Up:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ամենաէկզոտիկ ուտելիքների ու խմիչքների պատրաստման ձևը շատ լավ կիմանան հանդիպման եկողները: 1000 անգամ Square One-ում նմանատիպ խմիչքներ են սարքել գարեջրից, կետչուպից, աղ ու բիբարից և այլն...

----------


## Apsara

Երբ դեռ միս էի ուտում  գորտի տոտիկները տապակած համեմունքներով մատուցված, շաաատ համեղ էր:

----------


## Մականուն

Գորտի տոտիկներ համտեսել եմ և ռեստորանում` պրոֆեսիոնալ պատրաստված, և այսպես կոչված "վայրի կերպ"`ընկերներով Սևանի ափին ինքներս պատրաստեցինք: ի տարբերություն կլասիկ բաղադրատոմսի մեզ մոտ հենց գորրտեր էին ու համեմունքների ցանկ սահմանափակվում էր կիտրոնով ու աղով :Smile: : Կարող եմ փաստել, որ կերակուրը ստացվել էր անմահական :Hands Up: :

Հ.Գ. Բանակում բազմիցս ճաշակել եմ օձի, ոզնու, կրիայի, աղվեսի ու էլի մի շարք կենդանիների խորոված:

----------


## ivy

Ամենաէկզոտիկ կերակուրներից մեկը, որ կերել եմ, եղել է Բուլգարիայում՝ տապակած շնաձուկ, մյուսը Մալազիայում՝ բրնձով ութոտնուկ: 
Երկուսն էլ բանի պետք չէին:  :Bad:  
Իսկ սովորաբար Մաքդոնալդս եմ ծամում Գերմանիայում ու կարոտում Հայաստանյան համով ուտելիքները...

----------


## Apsara

Երազում եմ օձի միս համտեսել, դեռ վաղուցվանից, նույնիսկ հիմա երբ բուսակեր եմ, օձի միս համտեսել չեմ հրաժարվի

----------


## Աբելյան

փոքր վախտ հաճախ էի քռչիկ ուտում
կարգին էկզոտիկ անուն ունի

----------


## Shah

Մորեխ տապակած:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ամենաէկզոտիկ կերակուրը որ կերել եմ չինական եսիմ ինչ ա եղել
Անունը չգիտեմ, բայց սովորական ձուն կավանման եսիմ ինչ զագնվածի մեջ մի քանի օր պահում են, հետո վրի ետ հողախառն շերտը մաքրում են, կլպում, ու ներսը սև-սև ձուն ա, մի հատ ահավոր հոտով ու համով :Bad:  , թե ոնց ինձ ստիպեցի, որ էտ ախմախությունը փորձեմ, ես էլ չգիտեմ,

բայց հետաքրքիրն նա է, որ չինացիները գժվում են դրա համար :Smile: 

ահա գտա, 



այստեղ կարող եք ավելին կարդալ

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Էրո-Էզոտիկ կերակուր՝ ճապոնական սուշի մարմնի վրա: նյամ նյամ

----------

davidus (19.07.2010), Skeptic (19.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (20.07.2010), Արևածագ (19.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աշխարհի ամենատարօրինակ ու զզվելի ուտեստները  :Pardon:

----------

Meme (22.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Երբ ընտանիքով գնացել էինք Պերու,այնտեղ փորձեցի ծովախոզուկի միս,շատ լավն էր,հավի համ ուներ :Hands Up:

----------


## Hda

> Էրո-Էզոտիկ կերակուր՝ ճապոնական սուշի մարմնի վրա: նյամ նյամ


բա չե՞ս բացատրում սուշին որն ա, մարմինը որն ա:

----------


## Դեկադա

> բա չե՞ս բացատրում սուշին որն ա, մարմինը որն ա:



հիմա էկզոտիկը մարմնի մեջ էր թե՞ սուշիի: Ո՞ր մեկն էլ ուտելու են... երևի թե սուշիի միջոցով մարմինը :Wink: 

ինձ համաի էկզոտիկ են հնդկական կերակուրները, իրենց յուրահատուկ համային ու գունային համադրությամբ:

----------


## nune'

սկսած ութոտնուկից վերջացրած ոստրեներից կերել եմ...համով են..բայց իմ համար ամենաէկզոտիկներից մեկը..Հարիսա :Hands Up:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (22.07.2010)

----------

